# Favorite tune for God Moves in a Mysterious Way



## Moonnerd (Apr 11, 2015)

What is your favorite tune for William Cowper's "God Moves in a Mysterious Way?" I have heard it to St Anne (normally associated with Our God Our Help in Ages Past). I would love to know other good options.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## py3ak (Apr 11, 2015)

This site will give you a lot of information about what tunes people have used, or what can be used:

God Moves in a Mysterious Way - Hymnary.org


----------



## jambo (Apr 11, 2015)

I like the tune that goes:

Dah dah dah dah dah dah dah dah
Dah dah dada dada
Dada dah dah dah dah
Dah rah darah da rah rah rah.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 11, 2015)

jambo said:


> I like the tune that goes:
> 
> Dah dah dah dah dah dah dah dah
> Dah dah dada dada
> ...



Great, now that's going to be stuck in my head all week!


----------



## earl40 (Apr 11, 2015)

py3ak said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > I like the tune that goes:
> ...



Better than 99 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------

